# Hyside 16 ft cat for sale



## max_18 (Apr 1, 2021)

Im very interested in this set up. can you message me at (970) three six seven 6112?


----------



## macdre (May 27, 2015)

Hi, Where's the boat located?


----------



## gwmcbride (Sep 30, 2020)

Interested as well if the above members don't jump on it. Where are you located?


----------



## yakadaisical (Feb 16, 2015)

macdre said:


> Hi, Where's the boat located?


Havasu Creek, looks like . Nice setup!


----------

